# Cyanobacteria vs Chemiclean



## gotplants (Apr 18, 2012)

I bought some chemiclean today at my LFS. It treats up to 300 gallons but I only have to treat a 17 gallon. I use an eheim 2215. I was wondering if I needed to take anything out of my filter? I think all there is is the bioballs, foam, and some purigen I added. Should I take out the purigen? Is there even any carbon in eheim filters because I bought mine used. Also, should I dose in the tank, or inside the filter?


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Does chemiclean work for both salt and fresh? I have some I used on my saltwater tank but wasn't sure if I could use it in both.


----------



## gotplants (Apr 18, 2012)

I think so. The LFS told me it should be fine.


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice I hope their right!!!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Some of our club members have used Red Slime remover which is for saltwater tanks and it works fine on freshwater according to them, you should remove any carbon and toss it, remove you Purigen and clean it (remember don't let it dry out) then treat the whole tank with the filter running. After you follow the directions you will need to do several large water changes and do your filter maintenance, good luck.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

what is red slime remover?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> what is red slime remover?


It's called Chemiclean. I googled it but couldn't find exactly what it's composed of. Just that it has no erythromycin.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i gleaned from marinedepot that it seems to be a specific se of bacteria that breakd own waste particularly fast. or a set of enzymes? either way. it does use up oxygen rather quickly it seems


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> i gleaned from marinedepot that it seems to be a specific se of bacteria that breakd own waste particularly fast. or a set of enzymes? either way. it does use up oxygen rather quickly it seems


Then it seems it would be pretty similar to some other products like Dr Tim's WasteAway and Brightwell's Microbacter7.


----------



## gotplants (Apr 18, 2012)

I put in the chemiclean at around 8 P.M. I checked this morning and it seems like the cyanobacteria got a bit light. Not sure if it's from that or what but hopefully it will work. If it does, will the bacteria come back once I put carbon pads back in?

Also, should I reuse the carbon pad that I took out or get a new one?


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

gotplants said:


> I put in the chemiclean at around 8 P.M. I checked this morning and it seems like the cyanobacteria got a bit light. Not sure if it's from that or what but hopefully it will work. If it does, will the bacteria come back once I put carbon pads back in?
> 
> Also, should I reuse the carbon pad that I took out or get a new one?



Are you using an air stone? I read that ya should but wasn't sure if it was really necessary.


----------

